# Intermittent hiss then pop in church sound system



## Try2BWise (Aug 15, 2021)

We are experiencing a situation where there is a 5 to 10 seconds hiss that ends with a pop. At first we thought it was in monitors only but today we heard it in the house as well. There doesn’t seem to be any set interval between occurrences. Random is the best way to describe the timing. We’ve kept an eye on the board and haven’t seen any channel that seems to be the culprit. Will keep researching but any thoughts from the community? Thank you!


----------



## Wayne A. Pflughaupt (Apr 13, 2006)

Could be lots of things, but I’m putting my money on a wireless mic system.

Regards,
Wayne


----------



## Try2BWise (Aug 15, 2021)

Wayne A. Pflughaupt said:


> Could be lots of things, but I’m putting my money on a wireless mic system.
> 
> Regards,
> Wayne


I 100% agree; however, no wireless mics were in use today. But ... I don't know if the receivers were on or not. I'll pay attention to see if they register a signal when/if this occurs next time. Thanks for your reply!


----------



## rgoebel (Oct 29, 2009)

Try muting all channels. If it still is happening, then disconnect the mixer and processors from the amps. If it still happens, it is in the amps. If not work your way backwards adding in things working your way back to the mixer in order. It sounds like a loose ground or a failing filter stage in a pre/amp.


----------



## Da Wiz (May 8, 2019)

A failing capacitor in the right part of any audio circuit could produce that sort of sound without an active source--it would just have to be turned on for it to happen. The "pop" is usually from a "leak" in the capacitor causing a small internal arc that temporarily relieves the problem by eliminating (burning away) the tiny gap where the leak formed. The hiss is from the leakage across the bad spot in the capacitor... and the pop happens when the "leak" gets bad enough.


----------



## oyo (Jan 25, 2011)

Did you ever solve the problem?

Old thread, but thought I should ask- What kind of board are you running? Does it have a digital snake connected by Cat 5 cable?


----------

